# Care to critique my aquascape?



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

This is my first time doing a scape of a normal shaped tank. This one is a 55G, and I was aiming for something of a southeast Asian look. I previously only had the chance to work with a 30G hexagon, which was quite challenging to create enough swimming room while still making the layout look nice.

The substrate is 40lbs of Black Moonsand, and 20lbs of Eco Complete. I collected the rocks from the Florida coast along the Gulf of Mexico, as well as the driftwood/ mangrove branches. The plants consist of 'Rotala Rotundifolia', 'Ludwigia Repens', 'Anubias barterei var nana', 'crypt spiralis', 'tropica sword' a very small cluster of 'green cambomba' and 2 stems of 'bacopia carolinia' recovering from a near death experience, and still not looking their best. 
The only synthetic decoration is the mangrove root cave on the far right which I will replace if I ever find a suitable piece of real wood.

The inhabitants are 6 platies, 1 Dwarf Gourami, 1 Pearl Gourami, 6 Peppered Corys, 1 Bamboo Shrimp, and 3 snails.











Here's a picture of my pearl Gourami exploring the water lettuce roots



My Dwarf Gourami is sure to keep the Pearl at arm's er... fin's length


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

I think it looks really good. Not too symmetrical but not all messy. Good work!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I absolutely love it. Very unique...truly beautiful.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i can picture that in nature. i have seen things that look kinda like that in florida in and around various swamps and spring runoff. in particular, in the santafe swamp, at alexander springs, garnto springs, and otter creek.

i like it.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Lucky fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your tank looks great!


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, I was honestly expecting more negative reviews because I didn't really follow the rules of aqua-scaping very much, and you can see some blanched kale sitting at the bottom in the first two pictures. My cories took care of it for me later that day.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

kicksilver said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I was honestly expecting more negative reviews because I didn't really follow the rules of aqua-scaping very much, and you can see some blanched kale sitting at the bottom in the first two pictures. My cories took care of it for me later that day.


eh, the way i see it, the purpose of aquascaping is to achieve a goal. if you can imagine it, than you can aquascape it.

personally, i prefer tanks that actually look like something i would encounter in the wild. i have sampled fish from hundreds of sites all over the country, so when i see a tank that actually mirrors nature, it catches my eye. 

yours _looks_ just like the area just downstream of the swimming hole at otter creek springs. it looks.... real.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks fantastic ... and I love your dwarf gourami ... beautiful.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Keeping the fish I do, I love to see something more natural than planned. It does look like something the fish would inhabit in the wild.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Beautiful, what kind of plant is that at the top. I know you listed them but I'm not that well versed in plant names.


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

snowghost45 said:


> Beautiful, what kind of plant is that at the top. I know you listed them but I'm not that well versed in plant names.


 I would also love to know what plant that is hanging on the water line.


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh and beautiful aquarium setup. The more I look at the pictures the more I like it... Hope to have a nice aqua scape like this soon


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

snowghost45 said:


> Beautiful, what kind of plant is that at the top. I know you listed them but I'm not that well versed in plant names.


I'll guess as long as you know that it is a guess. Water Lettuce or less likely Frogbit.
It's been a very long time since I had water lettuce so I blew up the picture and yes I do believe it's water lettuce. The wavy leaves and short root
are the opposit of the smooth almost perfectly round leaves of frogbit and the roots of frogbit when fully grown extend down to 13-14". Look up these
plants on here for a picture.
water lettuce in Yard, Garden & Outdoor Living | eBay
frogbit in Yard, Garden & Outdoor Living | eBay

Ah yes now I see it...thanks majerah 1, I didn't read what was under the pictures the first time through.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Believe OP mentioned it was water lettuce in his post. The gourami was exploring the roots of it.


----------

